
Progressive Latino pollster: 98% of Latinos do not identify with “Latinx” label - propter_hoc
https://medium.com/@ThinkNowTweets/progressive-latino-pollster-trust-me-latinos-do-not-identify-with-latinx-63229adebcea
======
erafda
As a Latin American, even the label latino/a peeves me off. I'm Latino/a when
I'm speaking in Spanish. Accuse me of prescriptivism, but there is no
"Latino/a" in English, it was always a term used by Northeaster WASPs to
ingratiate themselves to us by flaunting their (typically terrible) Spanish.

It is offensive as when politicians "speak" to us in "Spanish": it's
syncophany

Latinx was always stupid; English has a perfectly good gender neutral
adjective: Latin.

~~~
downerending
I troll my woke friends by telling them that it's pronounced "luh-tinks" when
referring to males and "lah-tinks" when referring to females.

